# kitchen items for some folks



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

keeping the herbs fresh ? 
and how long until your chopped herbs became poop.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

AND there's more 
blue light for cold, red for hot its sooo hard to tell.




[/IMG]

http://www.usefulthings.com/shop/kitchen&bar/herb-savor.php


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

Ice shot glass mold 
hmmmmmmm :eyebrow:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 7, 2012)

Alright, the ice shot glasses sound good, though I guess you just dump them into the sink to melt after.


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

or a shot of cold soup or oyster shooter or....
make hot pepper water and pour vodka in the frozen glass a little hot popsicle .


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 7, 2012)

Or these, with refills of Patron.

Yes please. :shots:


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

:slaphead:Now your talking lime juice water with a little sugar or mint and rum .
oh now i want one.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 7, 2012)

http://izismile.com/2011/10/17/creative_kitchen_ideas_50_pics.html


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> http://izismile.com/2011/10/17/creative_kitchen_ideas_50_pics.html



and yet i can do all that by hand .


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok here is one i been saving.




[/IMG]


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 7, 2012)

"Ideal for prison food"????


----------



## steeley (Apr 7, 2012)

" A felon's best friend "

Martha Stewart




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Apr 7, 2012)

Kudos to the person that designed the breadboard/bird feeder!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 8, 2012)

I own the ice shot glasses, a different brand. They are fun, an interesting conversation piece, do chill the shots nicely, but are very slippery to use.


----------



## steeley (Apr 9, 2012)

Cucumber-Chili Paletas:
In a blender, combine 3 cups 1-inch chunks peeled, seeded cucumber (1 1/2 lb.); 2/3 cup sugar; 1/3 cup lemon juice; and 1 rinsed, stemmed jalapeño chili (1 to 1 1/2 oz.; remove seeds and veins for less heat). Whirl until smooth. Push mixture through a fine strainer set over a 2-cup glass measure; discard residue. 

OK will build new molds for the shot glasses and flavor with different things ,cactus pear and lime with patron for one 
come to the bar and liquor pours in your flavor . 
Will call it the knife bar and cafe 
COME FOR THE KNIFES STAY FOR THE SHOTS .
free taxi with every 6th shot
TRY THE ANVIL SHOT.


----------



## steeley (Apr 9, 2012)

and AND i found this which a little crazy but hey the kids will like it.




[/IMG]

gummi shots yes as in gummi bears.




[/IMG]

hard candy shots.




[/IMG]


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 9, 2012)

The pictures aren't working for me steely, not sure if it is just on my end though.


----------



## steeley (Apr 9, 2012)

I did have a slight problem last night but everything seems good to go.


----------



## The Edge (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought the hot and cold faucet light would be cool for a Star Wars themed bathroom, or maybe even Independence Day


----------

